# avg time of a completed bj?



## bell (Jul 10, 2011)

My hubs takes forever, so long we end up having sex and I can NEVER get him off. If I do it takes him 30 minutes or more during just a BJ


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

It varies for most men. For me it's usually under 10 minutes if I haven't orgasmed in several days. 
I could last longer if sex was more frequent but wife gets tired easily :-(

Slow and sensual is what should be done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bell (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

bell said:


> My hubs takes forever, so long we end up having sex and I can NEVER get him off. If I do it takes him 30 minutes or more during just a BJ


You guys need to work on a quickie blowjob routine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

10 - 15 minutes for me usually. But sometimes the situation will make that quicker if its something new or exciting, such as somewhere new, in the car etc..


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

bell said:


> My hubs takes forever, so long we end up having sex and I can NEVER get him off. If I do it takes him 30 minutes or more during just a BJ


Here's an idea. Give you hubby an "oiled" hand job and foot job. He will go fast!!! Or start him up with an oiled hand and foot job and finish with the BJ. Talk dirty to him and wear something sexy, tease him, etc.

For me, maybe 5 minutes, maybe less, all depends on my day and stress of life.


----------



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

If she's into it and enthusiatic, maybe 10 minutes. However what I get is disinterest, clock watching and "how are you doing?" so never actually finish


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

pierrematoe said:


> If she's into it and enthusiatic, maybe 10 minutes. However what I get is disinterest, clock watching and "how are you doing?" so never actually finish


Waits for the two minute warning, takes a short break, then takes a knee... (Oops wrong board )

Depends what her hands are doing at the time.. And yours. If you make it worth her while she will likely reciprocate.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I would say an average of 15 minutes - but my position is such that I am prevented from seeing the clock.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Finished? Not sure what that is like.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Blowjobs are overrated


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Anywhere from 5 to 15 minutes, with most of the time in the 5-10 minute range.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Depends. At night in the bed about 30 minutes. During the day 10-20 minutes. If we had sex the day before, 45 minutes. Every now and so an hour, hour and a half. It's always been this way. 

In a jokingly way I often "accuse" him of purposefully dragging it out longer, just livin in the moment. He just says slyly "may-be".


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow. These answers just seem crazy to me. I think my jaw would fall off by 45 minutes. 

My husband has never taken longer than 5 minutes. (I'm guessing because I don't look at the clock.)

Usually his are probably in the 2 or 3 minutes range. 

Hands jobs are even quicker. He's went under a minute on more than one occasion.

He's not one to piddy pat around, he wants to get er done and get back to life.

He doesn't like a tease, or slow and sensual. He wants me to deep throat from the beginning, hard and fast.

Maybe I need to get a book about BJ's and change it up a bit. :scratchhead:

Last time I tried to slow it down or tease a little bit, I started off licking him and he sat up and said, "what are you doing?"


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

In my case, my wife has a lot of control over the duration and I can tell when it starts if she wants it over quickly. If she does, I can be done in as little as 3 minutes. If not, it can last 15 minutes or more. 

Now if she is clearly not into it, I can't finish period. Attitude is a big factor for me. I'm OK with a quick BJ when she's not really turned on, but if she is doing it and seems to be experiencing displeasure I will stop it immediately. I get no enjoyment from a duress BJ. 

My advice to you is to work on your technique if it is taking too long. Try to get his input. A talented woman can make a BJ a very memorable experience. It's true that it usually doesn't take much to make a man climax, but good technique and attitude take it to a new level.

Also, it's possible that the problem is between your husbands ears. That's for you to figure out.


----------



## DesertRat (May 1, 2012)

Before my wife BJs would take about 10 minutes. With my wife I've only had 4 in our 9 years together, and none of them to completion.


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah, the definition of a "completed" BJ around my house is when she decides she's finished her work (usually about three minutes in) during her once-a-year attempt.

Other areas of our sex life are great (frequency, variety etc.). This is one area, though, where I wish there was more.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Wait a minute! There exist women who complete BJs?? Where can i find one of them?


----------



## CEL (May 7, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Blowjobs are overrated


No there not. You sir need to go get a good one. And no that is not an offer.


----------



## McMuffin (Dec 17, 2012)

at least you guys have wives that try!


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Re: avg time of a completed bj?*



Philat said:


> Wait a minute! There exist women who complete BJs?? Where can i find one of them?


craigslist?

:rofl:

joke!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Blowjobs are overrated


This makes me wish for a "Disagree" button.

So much.


----------



## cheese puff (Jul 24, 2011)

I dont know why but I have a hard time getting off from a bj. I do like them, love them when I don't ask for one and get one.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Ex wife, never finished. STBW, she finishes me in 10-15 minutes. We've never tried to see how quickly she can...


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I find the mouth/hand combination to be very effective. 

I'm serious about it - I have asked my gay male friends for tips. But I did not tell my husband that. Lol. Oh, you like that? Our friend Steve said to do that to you. Ha ha ha.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> This makes me wish for a "Disagree" button.
> 
> So much.


Blowjobs don't overshadow a great sex act, but it really is a special treat to have on the menu. A well done blowjob really perks your brain up.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

my O's from BJ's, scale of 1-10, are always an 8+. piv sex, 2, to maybe 6 if it's really, really good. can't O from anal at all. average time to completion, probably 10 min or so with oral.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I would have to agree that the O for me from a good BJ is more powerful and instense. For me, I think the reason is that I can just lay there and focus on the sensation, what she's doing. My entire body, mind, muscles, breathing, everything can be focussed on that. No energy being directed to pounding her, the heavy breathing that goes along with that. No thinking about keeping the right rhythm for her O, none of that. Everything directed at feeling her mouth on me.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

I think the woman has a lot of control when it comes to how long or how fast a guy is going to cum when getting a bj?

For me i often like to take my time so i rarely ever use my hands when giving a bj ( i honestly think thats cheating but thats just me ? ) and if i sense him getting close ill be sure to ease up on my 'talent' !?!? Not easy to slow down though cause i actually do enjoy the semen taste hhhmmmm


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

If I'm lucky, I can stretch him out over an hour.....bring him to the edge and back off, bring him to the edge and backoff and then BAM!

He loves it, and me...what can I say.....


----------



## thrall (Sep 26, 2013)

My wife and I enjoy sex with each other, a lot. With this being said I think I would say around 10 minutes seem to be average for us. Sometimes she oils up her breasts and uses them or sometimes she uses her hands or feet and that usually cuts the time down in half. 

For some really freaky stuff she sometimes blindfolds me or uses ice or something, but that is only if I'm been especially deserving that night. :smthumbup:


----------



## thrall (Sep 26, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> Ex wife, never finished. STBW, she finishes me in 10-15 minutes. We've never tried to see how quickly she can...


My wife and I tried this once just as something fun to do at night and our record is 2:01! I don't know honestly if it is because I was all excited about it before hand or if she is that skilled.

Maybe a redo is in order...


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

omgitselaine said:


> I think the woman has a lot of control when it comes to how long or how fast a guy is going to cum when getting a bj?
> 
> For me i often like to take my time so i rarely ever use my hands when giving a bj ( i honestly think thats cheating but thats just me ? ) and if i sense him getting close ill be sure to ease up on my 'talent' !?!? Not easy to slow down though cause i actually do enjoy the semen taste hhhmmmm


That probably drives him crazy, he can feel that you like that.


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

With hands - 2 minutes max. Without hands, significantly longer.

Would that I could actually get my wife to give me one anymore...

I don't see how anyway could go 45 minutes though - why would you want to be getting a BJ for that long?


----------



## CarefulinNY (Sep 30, 2013)

I have never reached completion with a bj. The longest my wife has tried is probably 15 minutes.


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

thrall said:


> my wife and i enjoy sex with each other, a lot. With this being said i think i would say around 10 minutes seem to be average for us. Sometimes she oils up her breasts and uses them or sometimes she uses her hands or feet and that usually cuts the time down in half.
> 
> For some really freaky stuff she sometimes blindfolds me or uses ice or something, but that is only if i'm been especially deserving that night. :smthumbup:


quit bragging


lol


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Re: avg time of a completed bj?*



treyvion said:


> That probably drives him crazy, he can feel that you like that.


Nope sorry I beg to differ ........ I don't like that but I LOVE , LOVE it


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Seppuku said:


> With hands - 2 minutes max. Without hands, significantly longer.
> 
> Would that I could actually get my wife to give me one anymore...
> 
> I don't see how anyway could go 45 minutes though - why would you want to be getting a BJ for that long?


You'd go long durations for the pleasure buildup.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

omgitselaine said:


> Nope sorry I beg to differ ........ I don't like that but I LOVE , LOVE it


You gotta be exaggerating. You have a man?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sgreenberg (Jul 9, 2013)

10 minutes is probably average, but can be shorter (more use of hands, finger in @ss, she's in a hurry) or longer (she wants to tease me a bit, more sensual, she backs off now and then, less hands).


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

5-10 minutes for me.

She'll go at it as long as it takes but to make the poor woman work for 45 minutes to an hour or more?

That's just wrong. 

There's better ways to spend your time.

If she's going that long then you better be doing something for her at the same time.

You guys who post how you never get one, or you get a short one not to completion, or she's not really into it.. well there are obviously problems here that need to be fixed and it has nothing to do with your d-ick.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Re: avg time of a completed bj?*



treyvion said:


> You gotta be exaggerating. You have a man?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol! her hubs is another regular poster, omgitsjoe!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

omgitselaine said:


> I think the woman has a lot of control when it comes to how long or how fast a guy is going to cum when getting a bj?
> 
> For me i often like to take my time so i rarely ever use my hands when giving a bj ( i honestly think thats cheating but thats just me ? ) and if i sense him getting close ill be sure to ease up on my 'talent' !?!? Not easy to slow down though cause i actually do enjoy the semen taste hhhmmmm


Sounds very much like my STBW. Doesn't use the hands because she feels like it's cheating, and during one of our conversations, she told me something that really made me realize just how much she loves me. With past partners, bj's for her were something that she did out of obligation, and never overly enjoyed them. With me, she said that she has grown to love giving them, tasting me, and swallowing, which are things she has never done before.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

soulsearch said:


> lol! her hubs is another regular poster, omgitsjoe!


His avatar needs to be a smiley face
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

If I wanted to his bj would be done in 10 minutes or so. Why does it have to....we have a ton of fun. We laugh, talk, switch positions, moving the camera and lighting adds time. 

And no, I think who ever said "don't you have better things to do", HELL NO!!!!
I do not have better things to do. It's our time a few times a week. We bond. It's my husbands intimacy. 

Why would I hurry up and get it over with??? We make sex important, but not to seriously. So 30, 40, 50 minutes, an hour or 2....dosent matter to me. 

Buuuut he told me he could pop at around 20 minutes.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Re: avg time of a completed bj?*



omgitselaine said:


> I think the woman has a lot of control when it comes to how long or how fast a guy is going to cum when getting a bj?
> 
> For me i often like to take my time so i rarely ever use my hands when giving a bj ( i honestly think thats cheating but thats just me ? ) and if i sense him getting close ill be sure to ease up on my 'talent' !?!? Not easy to slow down though cause i actually do enjoy the semen taste hhhmmmm


This does indeed work !! Also I of course appreciate your assistance in getting me " ready " for Round 2 !!






treyvion said:


> His avatar needs to be a smiley face
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm a ..... smiling


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Omgitsjoe said:


> This does indeed work !! Also I of course appreciate your assistance in getting me " ready " for Round 2 !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

